# Least favorite juice?



## NankeS (2/2/19)

What’s your least favorite vape juice you bought thus far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saintjie (2/2/19)

I dont think "name and shame" would be very nice. If i juice is shit just keep it to yourself and dont buy it in the future! It might shit for you but for the next person it could be gold

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 2


----------



## Gringo (2/2/19)

Any watermelon ... i dont like watermelon.. ummmm i really dont like watermelon... yes definitely watermelon...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (2/2/19)

Gringo said:


> Any watermelon ... i dont like watermelon.. ummmm i really dont like watermelon... yes definitely watermelon...



Definitely. THey all taste like watermelon skin and not the inside. I tried making it myself. Comes out the same. Threw the concentrate away. Crap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/2/19)

Vapor Mountain XXX, Phillip Rocke Enter the dragon, Phillip Rocke Homeslice, OFE(The lemon tea)...cannot currently think of anymore at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/2/19)

zadiac said:


> Definitely. THey all taste like watermelon skin and not the inside. I tried making it myself. Comes out the same. Threw the concentrate away. Crap.



Try some juice roll upz Watermelon punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/2/19)

Saintjie said:


> I dont think "name and shame" would be very nice. If i juice is shit just keep it to yourself and dont buy it in the future! It might shit for you but for the next person it could be gold



I think a warning of underwhelming juice would be nice, avoid some buyers remorse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## NankeS (2/2/19)

Saintjie said:


> I dont think "name and shame" would be very nice. If i juice is shit just keep it to yourself and dont buy it in the future! It might shit for you but for the next person it could be gold


It’s not shaming. Just a question. Not out to get anyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (2/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Try some juice roll upz Watermelon punch.



No thank you. Once bitten, twice shy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (2/2/19)

all chocolate flavored vape tastes like plastic to me and cannot stand anything that contains WS-23.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> all chocolate flavored vape tastes like plastic to me and cannot stand anything that contains WS-23.


Lol my Butterscotch Mints has WS-23

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol my Butterscotch Mints has WS-23


yip, that’s why i haven’t had any
The wife has it all, which sucks worse than not having any.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Saintjie (2/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I think a warning of underwhelming juice would be nice, avoid some buyers remorse.


 that could be done in pm maybe? Considering this is a public forum with a huge amount of people in it... the vaping community is by the far the best I've been in, and to push down a juice creator which tries to gives us vapers a variety of flavours to vape and then saying their juices is shit on a public forum is just messed up! Why not just pm the juice creator and let them know personal..... thats just my 2cents

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

NankeS said:


> What’s your least favorite vape juice you bought thus far?



Semen juice
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dude-vapes-semen.t56874/

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

Gringo said:


> Any watermelon ... i dont like watermelon.. ummmm i really dont like watermelon... yes definitely watermelon...



Thanks Rainman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)

Any melon ,can't handle it and have given a few away that I received as gifts , and liquorice ...yeaggh
Oh yes, and all this fake shxt they sell at flea markets and pop up stalls all over the place .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo (2/2/19)

Saintjie said:


> that could be done in pm maybe? Considering this is a public forum with a huge amount of people in it... the vaping community is by the far the best I've been in, and to push down a juice creator which tries to gives us vapers a variety of flavours to vape and then saying their juices is shit on a public forum is just messed up! Why not just pm the juice creator and let them know personal..... thats just my 2cents


Hi Saintjie
I Think you might have miss understood the intention of the thread... it not to bash a juice maker... purly the juice one does not enjoy... some will enjoy a flavour, others not... some might love the flavours others dont.. i for one dont like watermelon... dont care if the pope wee-wee's it... no issues with the brand. I do understand where you coming from though. Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Saintjie (2/2/19)

Hey


Gringo said:


> Hi Saintjie
> I Think you might have miss understood the intention of the thread... it not to bash a juice maker... purly the juice one does not enjoy... some will enjoy a flavour, others not... some might love the flavours others dont.. i for one dont like watermelon... dont care if the pope wee-wee's it... no issues with the brand. I do understand where you coming from though. Cheers


Hey
Looking back on the title and the comments I think I just misunderstood the thread lol and I do apologies to everyone. I just ddnt like the idea of bashing juice creators who is their to help us. 

Once again my apologies and thanks @Gringo for clearling this up for me... so in the future il read to understand before I reply..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (2/2/19)

Its never easy to talk badly about a juice.
Much easier to write something about a juice you love

But there are ways to criticise a juice so that it adds value to other potential buyers - without being disrespectful toward the juice creator.

Don't just say the juice is shyte - explain what you don't like. Was there a synthetic taste? Was one flavour too overpowering? Was it too harsh? Chemical tastes?

That way the comments can add value to all.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> yip, that’s why i haven’t had any
> The wife has it all, which sucks worse than not having any.


Lol next time I'll send you a large batch

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/19)

OMG there are way too many KAK juices to list them!

Reactions: Agree 9 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (3/2/19)

When it comes to commercial juices,I love all the ones that I can afford,the ones which are too expensive are Kak

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Adephi (3/2/19)

Candy juices. They never taste like real candy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (3/2/19)

My three worst juices ever were:
From a late night convenience store. A two year old expired fake liqua that I only realised was expired when home.

From a dispenser e-juice beer tap thing from a local store that closed up my throat.

A candy apple strawberry that I mixed myself which had a striking resemblance to cough syrup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/2/19)

When I started vaping, my ADVs were mostly VK4 (RY4) and Vape Elixir's Awesomesauce. I must have 'overdone' it on both of those at some point in time, as now I cannot handle any RY4 type vape at all. I also tried to rekindle the Awesomesauce love affair somewhere in between, but sadly, that one also did not work out.
Credit to Vape Elixir for their Qalactin Hypermint though. Still one of the tastiest menthol mixes out there in my books.

Last one is anything Watermelony... Not for me any more after finishing a bottle of Madrina. Where other flavors fade, it seems that most watermelon juices are more cantaloupe, and the flavor just gets more powerful by the day. Even if you chuck the coils, the tank, any tools used while rewicking, the mod and everything else that was anywhere near the joose, it sort of sticks around for weeks after. Just like the Musk flavors.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> When I started vaping, my ADVs were mostly VK4 (RY4) and Vape Elixir's Awesomesauce. I must have 'overdone' it on both of those at some point in time, as now I cannot handle any RY4 type vape at all. I also tried to rekindle the Awesomesauce love affair somewhere in between, but sadly, that one also did not work out.
> Credit to Vape Elixir for their Qalactin Hypermint though. Still one of the tastiest menthol mixes out there in my books.
> 
> Last one is anything Watermelony... Not for me any more after finishing a bottle of Madrina. Where other flavors fade, it seems that most watermelon juices are more cantaloupe, and the flavor just gets more powerful by the day. Even if you chuck the coils, the tank, any tools used while rewicking, the mod and everything else that was anywhere near the joose, it sort of sticks around for weeks after. Just like the Musk flavors.


Agree 100% on that watermelon .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/2/19)

I was under the impression that there was no such thing as a good chocolate vape for a while. Debbie does donuts and Liquid Smores by Teleos changed my opinion, very good juice these.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I was under the impression that there was no such thing as a good chocolate vape for a while. Debbie does donuts and Liquid Smores by Teleos changed my opinion, very good juice these.



Another good one is Crème by Majestic Vapor 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (4/2/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Another good one is Crème by Majestic Vapor
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you like the taste of chocolate flavoured sour milk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/2/19)

I've had some pretty terrible juices in the past but I have to mention this. 

They're packaged quite nicely, and it all seems extremely enticing right up until the point that you vape it. It's not bad it's just that there isn't nay flavour in the damn thing! I know I'll never be buying Craft Vapour e-liquid in a hurry again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (4/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I've had some pretty terrible juices in the past but I have to mention this.
> 
> They're packaged quite nicely, and it all seems extremely enticing right up until the point that you vape it. It's not bad it's just that there isn't nay flavour in the damn thing! I know I'll never be buying Craft Vapour e-liquid in a hurry again!



Craft Vapour Earnestly Hemmingway is an incredible juice. Impossible that this was the one you vaped as it is an incredible strong, rich flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> If you like the taste of chocolate flavoured sour milk



That is what make vaping so interesting - we each experience differently. Of all the commercial juices that I vape from time to time, there is only a few that I come back to every time. Crème is one of them - it is (to my taste) the most authentic chocolate biscuit experience. Defenitely a (relatively) low wattage vape (22-25 watts). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches (4/2/19)

oh and the white grape that almost everyone mistakes for pear


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Craft Vapour Earnestly Hemmingway is an incredible juice. Impossible that this was the one you vaped as it is an incredible strong, rich flavour.



Unfortunately not, that seems to be very far from my preferred flavour profile. I'd bought Yellow Submarine, Just Damn Peachy and Devil in Disguise. As mentioned - there isn't anything bad about it but it just didn't taste like much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (4/2/19)

Papa Smurf

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I think a warning of underwhelming juice would be nice, avoid some buyers remorse.



Might be underwhelming for you, but someone else might like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/2/19)

I'm not going to name any specific juices. I'd rather say what my least favourite flavours are:

Watermelon
Most menthol or icy juices, though there are exceptions.
Raspberry
Blueberry

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/2/19)

Hooked said:


> Might be underwhelming for you, but someone else might like it.



Often the case but I want to see people's opinions on juice brands local and international.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Often the case but I want to see people's opinions on juice brands local and international.



@CMMACKEM True, but sometimes it's not the brand per se, but a specific juice in the brand. 

I vape a lot of different juice daily and I give short comments in the thread What Did You Vape Today. I haven't been on the forum for a day or two but I'll catch up tonight. Bear in mind that I don't have a strong sense of taste, so what is a weak flavour for me might be fine for someone else. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-242#post-755121

If you like coffee juice, you might want to follow this thread. A link to all the coffee reviews is given on p.1 of the thread and again after I've done a review. A bit behind with this too but I'll catch up tonight. 

This is where you will see what will be reviewed next and a link to the review 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

And here you'll find links to all the reviews
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NankeS (13/2/19)

So...I got a free sample with my order from H2Vapes and...Guess what!? Its Waterlemon.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

NankeS said:


> So...I got a free sample with my order from H2Vapes and...Guess what!? Its Waterlemon.


I have never tried watermelon but from all the posts it sounds like a good luck is in order

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NankeS (13/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> I have never tried watermelon but from all the posts it sounds like a good luck is in order


I never had a watermelon either but I thought I’d post it here to see just how many “good lucks” I get.  Should give me a good indication on what to expect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Craft Vapour Earnestly Hemmingway is an incredible juice. Impossible that this was the one you vaped as it is an incredible strong, rich flavour.


That was my first or second juice I ever bought. Wont say its horrible, but only vaped 5ml and it was definately not fore me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vilaishima (13/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> That was my first or second juice I ever bought. Wont say its horrible, but only vaped 5ml and it was definately not fore me.


Yes it is quite a serious juice and definitely not for everyone. Goes incredibly well with a dram of Scotch...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien (17/2/19)

I have a bottle of liquid that is a strawberry, kiwi and grape flavour. I can only taste the grape and to me, it tastes like I remember a grape "Fizz Pop" tasting. I really liked the flavour when I tasted it in the shop but I just can't vape it for very long. I still have a 95% full bottle of 120ml just standing on my shelf. I steer clear of grape flavours now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NankeS (17/2/19)

Elmien said:


> I have a bottle of liquid that is a strawberry, kiwi and grape flavour. I can only taste the grape and to me, it tastes like I remember a grape "Fizz Pop" tasting. I really liked the flavour when I tasted it in the shop but I just can't vape it for very long. I still have a 95% full bottle of 120ml just standing on my shelf. I steer clear of grape flavours now.


Thanks for the comment, someone who dislikes grape flavor...rare find but here you are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

